# For those who still need red and topaz butterflies



## ESkill (Jan 18, 2018)

I still need 40 of both the red diamond and topaz butterflies. I still have some to share too if anyone else needs them. I figured since most people are on the second phase now,  this way we know who still needs the first phase ones. My friend code is 68392302771 and my name is Emily. I'd appreciate any butterflies anyone can send me, and I'll send them out too, but I only have red and topaz.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 18, 2018)

I still need topaz but too I’m getting closer! These last few have been winter butterfly level difficult for some reason. I had such good luck with the red diamonds from these guys I completed the task, but those pesky topaz keep eluding me. I think we are friends now so I will continue to give you any that I get. I only have red diamonds right now due to the abysmal capture rate of topaz lately.


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Jan 19, 2018)

I still need a bunch of both Red Diamond and Topaz too. 
My catch rate on everything has been pretty bad lately! 
I'm willing to share whatever I _can_ catch, though. My ID is 4183 9790 934 and my player name is Nyanko.
Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 19, 2018)

Aaghhh! I only need another four topaz! Nintendo you are killing me.


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Jan 19, 2018)

Zoinks; my friend list filled up already! As of right now I can't add anyone else, but if anyone on my list stays inactive over 7 days, I will open new spots. Thanks to anyone who helped out! ^_^


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 19, 2018)

I’m finally done, hooray. I’m very grateful for the gifts!


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Jan 19, 2018)

Woo-hoo, I finally got all the Red Diamond butterflies! Thanks to everyone who gifted them. 

Still need the Topaz ones though, if anyone's got extras!


----------



## ESkill (Jan 19, 2018)

Oh my goodness you beautiful people, thank you all so much! I'm still not done yet because of these abysmal catch rates, but I'm pretty close! I only need 10 more red and like 20 topaz! I've got a lot of red and topaz I can give people who still need them. I'll keep sending you topaz Kuromi-sama!


----------



## ESkill (Jan 19, 2018)

Do you think there's a difference between catching each butterfly individually versus using the all at once function? I tried both ways but can't really tell if it affects the catch rates. Which method do you guys use?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 19, 2018)

ESkill said:


> Do you think there's a difference between catching each butterfly individually versus using the all at once function? I tried both ways but can't really tell if it affects the catch rates. Which method do you guys use?



I started using the individual capture and it seemed to work better ... until it didn’t! Do you still need red diamonds? I’m sure the red and topaz butterflies started being harder to capture once the new task began.

I’m out of topaz but left you a few red. Let me know if you’re done with red.


----------



## Cruwa (Jan 19, 2018)

I still need Topaz butterflies (and winter butterflies) and have plenty of Diamond butterflies to give out, as well as some Topaz and Winter/Golden Winter butterflies. My friend ID is 4401 5340 520 and my IGN is Cruwa. 

Edit: I have 84 Diamond, 18 Topaz, 5 Winter, and 6 Golden Winter butterflies I can give out.


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Jan 20, 2018)

ESkill said:


> Oh my goodness you beautiful people, thank you all so much! I'm still not done yet because of these abysmal catch rates, but I'm pretty close! I only need 10 more red and like 20 topaz! I've got a lot of red and topaz I can give people who still need them. I'll keep sending you topaz Kuromi-sama!



THANK YOU!


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 20, 2018)

Cruwa said:


> I still need Topaz butterflies (and winter butterflies) and have plenty of Diamond butterflies to give out, as well as some Topaz and Winter/Golden Winter butterflies. My friend ID is 4401 5340 520 and my IGN is Cruwa.
> 
> Edit: I have 84 Diamond, 18 Topaz, 5 Winter, and 6 Golden Winter butterflies I can give out.



Do you still have the golden winter butterflies? I would love to have them and I'd be happy to share my catches in return.

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## ESkill (Jan 20, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I started using the individual capture and it seemed to work better ... until it didn?t! Do you still need red diamonds? I?m sure the red and topaz butterflies started being harder to capture once the new task began.
> 
> I?m out of topaz but left you a few red. Let me know if you?re done with red.



I just caught the last three reds I needed, thanks! Yup, I've definitely had a harder time catching red and topaz once the second half started,  it's so ridiculous! I had all 20 flowers full once, and only managed to catch three butterflies!  I'm happy I was able to complete at least one full task haha


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 20, 2018)

I still need both topaz and red, having trouble because these catch rates are the worst thing ever... I'll try to share back what I can! My IGN is Starlight and my code is 7084 5811 056! 

Edit: thanks so much to everyone who’s been sharing butterflies with me; I’m done with the diamond ones now so I just need topaz and the later ones!


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 20, 2018)

People still need these? Im two off with gold butterflies. My last crop of white dahlias matures in two hours, then Im growing a crop of 10 blue dahlias to trade in flower trade, and after that Im going back to normal flowers. Ill keep ten white dahlias for sharing though. Anything shared and caught will be returned to you. 55806300104


----------



## Sundance99 (Jan 20, 2018)

starlightsong said:


> I still need both topaz and red, having trouble because these catch rates are the worst thing ever... I'll try to share back what I can! My IGN is Starlight and my code is 7084 5811 056!



I just added you.  I have both topaz and red for you.  My in game name is Sundance.


----------



## ESkill (Jan 20, 2018)

Does anyone else besides Starlight need red diamonds? I've still got quite a few I can give out


----------



## Dede (Jan 21, 2018)

How many more do each of you need? I can continue growing red and blue dahlias and send butterflies your way. Don't really need to complete my 40 gold winters.


----------



## MrsResetti (Jan 21, 2018)

If you have any butterflies to spare I?d seriously appreciate it as I?ve had no time to play this week and am really behind My friend id is: 47611783203 - thank you either way!


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Jan 21, 2018)

I just want to thank everyone who shared their butterflies with me; because of your thoughtfulness and generosity I was able to finish all but the golden winter butterflies {and that I can't get done thanks to the horrible catch-rate...only 1 out of 4 today for instance... (>_<)}...I got almost all my furnitures thanks you to guys! Special shout-out to Emily and Angel, who both shared a ton. ^_^


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

Kuromi-sama said:


> I just want to thank everyone who shared their butterflies with me; because of your thoughtfulness and generosity I was able to finish all but the golden winter butterflies {and that I can't get done thanks to the horrible catch-rate...only 1 out of 4 today for instance... (>_<)}...I got almost all my furnitures thanks you to guys! Special shout-out to Emily and Angel, who both shared a ton. ^_^


And thank you so much for all of your sharing! I am in the same situation with goldens. My catch rate is so very bad. It is so hard when you owe three friends for lots but only have only caught two butterflies!


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 21, 2018)

I have 12 topaz and 16 diamond butterflies to share if anyone needs them. Just post your friend code.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 21, 2018)

I have a few red diamond butterflies as well and I would love to give them to people who still need them to complete their goals. Please post your code if you still need help!


----------



## ESkill (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank you everyone who helped out!!! You guys were all so amazing!


----------

